# Got my first job today :D



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Got my first job  was super nervous about the interview, but i did pretty good and got offered a job at the end of it :boogieand its at an amusement park, so i was thinking that would be some good exposure hopefully :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Got my first job  was super nervous about the interview, but i did pretty good and got offered a job at the end of it :boogieand its at an amusement park, so i was thinking that would be some good exposure hopefully :3


The amusement park needs your SASsiness to bring life to it. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> The amusement park needs your SASsiness to bring life to it. :boogie :boogie :boogie


 haha, if only i was as SASsy in real life as i was on here xD


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

cool, good job!


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new job. I hope you enjoy working in an amusement park.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Great news! Good luck to you


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Excellent! Be sure to ride all the roller coasters for free, and get over your fear of heights while you're at it for me.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhhh! Congrats that's awesome!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done and congrats! You were made for such a role! :boogie


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

Seriously jealous about your job xD It sounds super fun! Congrats! :clap Remember that you can do it and anxiety defines no one. I believe in you~!


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Great !! Congrats buddy..its gonna be a fun ride here on!!


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That must be the best job ever. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats k***.

you're making it.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome! That will you be doing there?

Also, stop being banned! What did you do?


----------

